
Windows Mobile 6 vs iPhone OS - kennethreitz
http://kennethreitz.com/blog/windows-mobile-and-iphone-os/
======
ajg1977
Yes. Windows Mobile 6 sucks. iPhone rocks. We get it, move on.

